# Objekte in Array sortieren mit Rekursion



## ToNie (20. Januar 2004)

Ich möcht ein array mit objekten füllen die direkt in der richtigen (alphabetischen)
Reihenfolge sind. 
Also nicht erst füllen und dann sortieren sondern über Rekursion sortieren und dann ins Array packen.

Problem ich hab keine Ahnung von Rekursion mit Objekten.

Danke schon mal.


----------



## Christian Fein (20. Januar 2004)

Wieso etwas selber schreiben wenn es dies schon gibt:

Array.sort(Comparator c);

Du musst nur einen Comparator schreiben der die Methode compare überschreibt. In dieser kannst du selber angeben wie deine Objecte verglichen werden. Dann funktioniert die Methode sort() wunderbar für jede Art von Objecten, egal ob selbstdefiniert oder nicht.
Keine Rekursion notwendig


----------



## celloman (17. Oktober 2007)

Habe dir ne Frage!! 

uswar wenn ich eine Tabelle mit Nummern Habe und dann noch weitere Tabellen wie muss ich Sie einbinden Damit ich die Tabellen sortieren Kann.Samt der inhalt. 


Part: 1 (47) 
-3.605202648226e-001 -9.327513809436e-001 0.000000000000e+000 
9.327513809436e-001 -3.605202648226e-001 0.000000000000e+000 
0.000000000000e+000 0.000000000000e+000 1.000000000000e+000 
8.330508804029e-021 5.711266338201e-021 0.000000000000e+000 
Part: 1 (59) 
1.000000000000e+000 0.000000000000e+000 0.000000000000e+000 
0.000000000000e+000 1.000000000000e+000 0.000000000000e+000 
0.000000000000e+000 0.000000000000e+000 1.000000000000e+000 
-6.123031769112e-021 4.476963182155e+001 6.123031769112e-021 
Part: 2 (59 39) 
1.000000000000e+000 0.000000000000e+000 0.000000000000e+000 
0.000000000000e+000 1.000000000000e+000 0.000000000000e+000 
0.000000000000e+000 0.000000000000e+000 1.000000000000e+000 
0.000000000000e+000 0.000000000000e+000 0.000000000000e+000 

Part: 1 (47) 
-3.605202648226e-001 -9.327513809436e-001 0.000000000000e+000 
9.327513809436e-001 -3.605202648226e-001 0.000000000000e+000 
0.000000000000e+000 0.000000000000e+000 1.000000000000e+000 
8.330508804029e-021 5.711266338201e-021 0.000000000000e+000 

Part: 1 (59) 
1.000000000000e+000 0.000000000000e+000 0.000000000000e+000 
0.000000000000e+000 1.000000000000e+000 0.000000000000e+000 
0.000000000000e+000 0.000000000000e+000 1.000000000000e+000 
-6.123031769112e-021 4.476963182155e+001 6.123031769112e-021 





Die Zahlen in der Klammer mit dem Inhalt soll Sortiert werden. 

ungefähr so. 

Part: 1 (47) 

Inhalt 


Part: 1 (47) 
Inhalt 


Part: 1 (59) 

Inhalt 

usw


----------



## Tobias Köhler (17. Oktober 2007)

Was ist mit deinen anderen Themen zu deinem Problem? Haben dir die Tipps dort nicht geholfen?


----------



## celloman (17. Oktober 2007)

Hy, die habe ich schon ausprobiert und die funktionieren jetzt.

möchte gerne diesen sortierverfahren  hinkriegen.


wenn du mir dabei helfen kannst wäre ich dir sehr dankbar.könnte dir eventuell ein geschenk machen.

MFG


----------



## Tobias Köhler (17. Oktober 2007)

Was könntest du mir denn für ein Geschenk machen? ^^
Wenn es funktioniert, warum willst du es dann nochmal auf eine andere Weise machen? Prinzip?
Ich fand die andere Art schon recht elegant, so würde ich das auch lösen.


----------



## zeja (17. Oktober 2007)

Man o Meter. Langsam reichts celloman meinst du nicht? Ich habe dir eine komplette Lösung geliefert und an Arbeitsbeschaffungsmaßnahmen wie du sie betreibst ist hier eigentlich niemand interessiert.


----------



## celloman (18. Oktober 2007)

Brauche hilfe beim sortieren der Tabellen.ein super Geschenk.




Zeja dann Brauchst du dich auch nicht zu Melden.Bist du denn der Anwalt der anderen Mitglieder


----------



## zerix (18. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

schau mal hier
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/java/290145-fileinhalt-sortieren.html

Hier wurde doch schon ein Ansatz beschrieben.
Wenn du davon schon was umgesetzt hast, könntest du das ja mal posten. Ich denke nämlich nicht, dass dir jemand eine Komplettlösung zu deinem Problem posten wird.

Schau mal hier unter punkt 12
http://www.tutorials.de/index.php?pg=netiquette

MFG

zEriX


----------



## Tobias Köhler (18. Oktober 2007)

Was hast du denn schon verwirklicht von den Tipps die dir gegeben wurden?
Oder geht es dir nur darum, einen anderen Weg auch noch zu können?


----------

